# Mvb or UVB strip?



## Deac77 (Sep 6, 2012)

Can you get buy with just mvbs or do you need to use a strip I have read conflicting info and would love to get this done right 3 years of research and I find myself second guessing everything now that he's bout to show up lol!!


----------



## Ntyvirus (Sep 6, 2012)

Mercury vapor bulbs are supposedly the best when it comes to lighting however in a longer enclosure I would imagine that a fluorescent strip would help make sure your tegu will be receiving adequate UVB when not under the mvb


----------



## Deac77 (Sep 6, 2012)

Awesome thanks! I thought that was the case bit the closer it comes to my gu arriving the more I begin to second guess stuff like I said you'd think after 3 years of research and 2 years of trolling this site I wouldn't be freaking out lol


----------



## chriswizz (Sep 6, 2012)

chriswizzeac77' pid='120884' dateline='1346948279']
Can you get buy with just mvbs or do you need to use a strip I have read conflicting info and would love to get this done right 3 years of research and I find myself second guessing everything now that he's bout to show up lol!!
[/quote]

I only use mvbs, at one end only, never had a problem, also gives your Tegu the opportunity to move out of it if he's had enough, they don't need uv all day every day, also to be any good a tube needs to be pretty close to your Tegu, I know I wouldn't like light right in my face all day every day. On a plus side I do think uv tubes enhance the white on your Tegu.


----------



## Deac77 (Sep 6, 2012)

Thank you! ya'll are wonderful =D


----------



## laurarfl (Sep 6, 2012)

I second the MVB. The body needs to be at proper basking temp in order to effectively utilize the UVB. Strip lights in a cool area would not be helpful.


----------



## Deac77 (Sep 6, 2012)

Thanks Laura! means my purchase wasnt a waste XD


----------



## Logie_Bear (Sep 6, 2012)

I use both, personally. Mainly cuz I already had a spare tube lying about so I figured a little extra couldn't hurt.


----------

